# Dog won't leave the house!



## chester (May 22, 2007)

My Brittany Spaniel has developed a weird behavior- he won't leave the house! When I open the door to go out, my other dog rushes by, while the Brittany retreats to his crate.

I ususally have to go out myself, and encourage the dog to follow me.

Sometimes, if I know he has to go pee, I'll push him out the door (gently!), and THEN he'll happily go about his business.

I don't think it's fear, but it may be anxiety. He just would rather be in the house than outside! I've tried hiding kibble on the lawn, etc. to encourage him to go out, and it works short-term. 

Any long-term solutions to suggest?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

How old is he?


----------



## chester (May 22, 2007)

2.5 years. I've had him 6 weeks, after almost 6 months in a shelter!

He is definitely a "people" dog, and would generally rather be with me, but this not going out this is about 2 weeks old.


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Maybe his previous owners left him outside for long periods of time and he doesn't feel comfortable going out because he feels you will also forget about him? Do you stand outside with him and give him lots of praise when he leaves the house? Try that. I definitely agree with you that it is anxiety especially if he retreast to his "safe zone" (meaning his kennel). Was he kept in a dog run at the shelter or in a large cage? If he was in a cage or a run he may feel uncomfortable with large open spaces....I think it is called agoraphobia? 
It is odd though, I have never met a dog who didn't like going outside. I mean my aunts lasa apso hates going onto the grass if it is wet but open the door and he is outside before you can say his name!! Which is Zac by the way....short and sweet.


----------



## chester (May 22, 2007)

Gah! I've discovered the real problem. Came home at a weird time today, and discovered the neighbor teen shooting a pellet gun! And I do NOT live in a rural area!!  

My poor dog is afraid of the gun. Not that I blame him.  

The teen got a stern talking to, and agreed to lay off the shooting. Especially when I reminded him that it's illegal.  

Soooo.... how do I make my dog more confident about going outside alone??


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

HAHA....thats good that you discovered what the problem is! 
I would suggest that you just walk outside with him and then try to go inside for like five seconds, come outside and give him praise and treats. Then go inside for fifteen seconds and once again come back outside and give him lots of praise and treats. Keep doing that until he is comfortable with being out there on his own.
I have never heard of this issue not do I know how to fix it but maybe that will help? I am just winging it. Hopefully someone else with a bit more dog training experience can come along and give some helpful advice?


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

My girls will absolutely not go outside unless I go. If I turn around to go inside they run as fast as they can back in the house. I always have to stay out there with them, and if you have a teenage neighbor shooting a pellet gun, I would stay outside with my dogs anyways to see if theres any behavior the kid has that may be upsetting your dog. If they are outside when you aren't home he may be terrorizing your dogs, and you will have to be careful about that because now its summer and kids are out of school, at least where I live. Teenagers get bored very easily and if he has a pellet gun and he's bored thats not a good combo.


----------



## superdog88 (Jan 3, 2007)

Basically keep rewarding the dog when he goes out of the house with treats and praises. If still does not work, you may want to gently bring the dog outside by using a calm but firm tone.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I would start out with what superdog said, he will start to see the yard as a great thing instead of fear of the gun. It may take awhile, do you htink the kid will listen?


----------

